# Green Bottle Blue growth rate??



## Prowelder96 (Jul 15, 2014)

I just bought a .75 sling. I was wondering how fast they grow?


----------



## Hobo (Jul 15, 2014)

Depends in the temperature you keep them, and how much you feed them.
Generally, they grow pretty quickly.


----------



## Jones0911 (Jul 15, 2014)

Prowelder96 said:


> I just bought a .75 sling. I was wondering how fast they grow?






Since you keep your Ts inside, a small water dish the size of a bottle cap should do if you choose to use a water dish.*Even when I know my GBBs are going to molt soon I don't give them an " extra mist during that time" I just make sure the lid is wet at all times like usual. These grow at a good pace also since I got mine this year they have molted a minimum of 2 times  probably because I feed them all the way uo until they stop taking  food. 

Slings eat a lot because in the wild they are in a rush to get to adulthood to aviod predation. Therefore the speed that yours will grow depends on amount of food giving in a week and your temperatures. 

IME,  if I rate the growth speed on a 1-10 scale with 10 being super fast I'd say about a minimum of 6 when fed on the heavy side. 




if you feed yours  the way I feed mine you  should have 2 molts done by October maybe November,  if you feed something like one food item a week don't  expect a molt your first molt until October.

those are all estimates


----------



## Prowelder96 (Jul 15, 2014)

So I was thinking maybe 2 superworms a week (full size worms) so its gonna get a lot from those.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hobo (Jul 15, 2014)

I wouldn't feed a full size superworm to a .75" sling unless you are killing it first and chopping it up into manageable pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Prowelder96 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah that was I was planning to do


----------



## Misty Day (Jul 15, 2014)

My male grew from half an inch to 3 inches in 8 months. And he was fed pretty heavily.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 15, 2014)

With that much food (and warm temperatures to support that appetite) you could easily get a male to mature in about a year, and a female to a respectable size - I would guess at least 3 - 4".


----------



## Prowelder96 (Jul 15, 2014)

I really hope mine is a female. Males are extremely short lived unfortunately ):

---------- Post added 07-15-2014 at 06:15 PM ----------

how heavily are we talking? Because I want to power feed to a respectable size

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Hobo (Jul 15, 2014)

Prowelder96 said:


> I really hope mine is a female. Males are extremely short lived unfortunately ):


Again, depends on how you keep them.
I have three year old juvenile males that are 2". How long until they mature and die, I wonder?


----------



## Prowelder96 (Jul 15, 2014)

Whenever they start tapping the ground and building sperm webs I would get ready to break out the shoe box.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## xirxes (Jul 15, 2014)

I have had a molt each month from 1" this far, kept at 80F, water in bottle cap only and 2 appropriate crickets or 1 small mealworm fed 2x weekly.


----------



## Prowelder96 (Jul 15, 2014)

I keep my house at around 73 to 75 degrees Fahrenheit would it still work with this temperatures? I do have a portable heater just in case.

---------- Post added 07-15-2014 at 08:12 PM ----------

Would it be okay to fed it 2 big crickets a week or could it even take down them as a 3/4 inch sling?


----------



## Hobo (Jul 15, 2014)

Prowelder96 said:


> I keep my house at around 73 to 75 degrees Fahrenheit would it still work with this temperatures? I do have a portable heater just in case.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-15-2014 at 08:12 PM ----------
> 
> Would it be okay to fed it 2 big crickets a week or could it even take down them as a 3/4 inch sling?


Some things I should mention:

First. there is some variation between individuals even in growth rates. Two siblings from the same sac fed and kept the same can sometimes have dramatic differences growth wise. So, even if you powerfeed and all that, you aren't necessarily guaranteed to get the same results and someone else.

Second, I have found that the amount of food has a greater effect on growth than temperature. Higher temperature simply allows you to feed them more in a given time frame, as they metabolize faster. Don't worry about the temps too much, you should be ok.

Third, I would suggest not power feeding until you know the sex at least. You very well may be power feeding a male to maturity in a very short time, which seems to be the opposite of what you want.

Fourth, I would not feed live adult crickets to second instars. They are too large for them to tackle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Prowelder96 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hobo I value your opinion and I strongly agree with you. I am just trying to figure out the best way to make my gbb grow faster. I'm not necessarily going to power feed but I am going to feed more than normal to possibly ensure that I get it up to about a 2 inch specimen. Then I will go with regular once a week feeding.

---------- Post added 07-15-2014 at 10:15 PM ----------

would it work if the cricket was dead?? or a dead superworm?? thats all i have at the moment


----------



## Hobo (Jul 16, 2014)

Prowelder96 said:


> Hobo I value your opinion and I strongly agree with you. I am just trying to figure out the best way to make my gbb grow faster. I'm not necessarily going to power feed but I am going to feed more than normal to possibly ensure that I get it up to about a 2 inch specimen. Then I will go with regular once a week feeding.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-15-2014 at 10:15 PM ----------
> 
> would it work if the cricket was dead?? or a dead superworm?? thats all i have at the moment


A dead anything would work just fine.
2nd instars wouldn't be big enough to finish a whole adult cricket in one sitting though... but you can always cut them up 
[youtube]Sh6vgzZ5p5g[/youtube]


----------



## Jones0911 (Jul 16, 2014)

Also if you live near a petco or any LPS you can buy baby crickets and feed those whole/alive.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 16, 2014)

Prowelder96 said:


> Hobo I value your opinion and I strongly agree with you. I am just trying to figure out the best way to make my gbb grow faster. I'm not necessarily going to power feed but I am going to feed more than normal to possibly ensure that I get it up to about a 2 inch specimen. Then I will go with regular once a week feeding.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-15-2014 at 10:15 PM ----------
> 
> would it work if the cricket was dead?? or a dead superworm?? thats all i have at the moment


it can. prekilled works fine.. but that freeze dried stuff they sell for reptiles.. i dont think id try. my avic used to get prekilled micro mealies [i hate FFF] but id never try freeze driedor its been dead too long... and even if they was soaked.. seems wrong in many ways to me


----------

